# Antoine Griezmann



## rossovero (24 Febbraio 2014)

E' il primo topic che apro, quindi perdonate eventuali errori.

Antoine Griezmann, classe '91, francese, ala della Real Sociedad, sinistro.
Da 5 stagioni gioca pressochè da titolare nella squadra basca (primo anno in Segunda Division, ma 168 presenze in campionato), dopo aver fatto la trafila nelle giovanili (dal 2005).

Quest'anno già 15 gol in Liga (terzo dietro Ronaldo e Diego Costa), ma soprattutto una presenza sempre più costante nel tabellino marcatori ogni anno che passa. Sabato ha anche purgato il Farsa, con tanto di assist per il terzo gol.

Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Febbraio 2014)

E' molto forte, ha un gran fiuto per il gol e tecnica eccellente. Andrà in un grande club in estate... per una vagonata di milioni. E' una delle ali migliori in circolazione in questo momento.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Febbraio 2014)

Gran bel giocatore.


----------



## Jino (25 Febbraio 2014)

In estate al preliminare aveva attirato la mia attenzione ma poi non l'ho più seguito...


----------

